
*{ Code Like I Do - twampss
http://jason-evers.com/code/code-like-i-do
======
bazbarfoo
Is it just me or does "SuperMate", apart from the Web Preview window, look
terrible? HUD panels are overused, the button styles for the most part look
misplaced, and a purple gradient on the tabs? Really?

This icon looks pretty good though, although the perspective angle seems a bit
off... I really wish I could make decent [OS X app] icons :(

